# How best to Deliver a Blood Angels Army?



## Narik (May 25, 2010)

So I've started putting together my Order list for my Blood angel army that I'll probably be putting together for the next 3-4 months and painting for a while. But one thing keeps holding me back: 

Is it better to bring the army into the battle field Via Drop Pods, or is it better to bring the army down via Razorback/Rhino combination? 

Most of my army selection is based on assault troops. (4 squads of assault marines, Sanguinary guard, death company, Vanguard Vets). 

I've got 2 furioso dreads, 3 Baal preds, 2 regular preds, 2 land raiders (though i'm thinking of switching the regular preds out for regular dreads).

What would you guys do?

Death from above, or the Bloody Sunday drive?

-Narik


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like most of your infantry is jump-infantry, so why bother with transports? Consider using drop-pods to insert your dreads behind enemy lines - it will distract your opponent and buy your infantry more time to manouever. Pods can also let you deep strike your jump infantry and dreads together to support each other. At least it sounds good in theory (my Angels are terribly out-dated).
For Sanguinius!


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

everything you have listed is basically jump-infantry, so the most logical choice would be death from the skies! As above, you should drop in your dreads to tie up eenmy units (and attention) while your jump infantry either moves uo into position, or DS in. I would try out some vehicles (fast) in combination with your troops just to give the enemy more than one aspect to think about, allowing you to be a bit more flexible with responses to attacks and strategy


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Either all mech or all jumpers (descent of angels > Pods), never Pods.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

with Blood Angles never use Pods(Says the person with 5 pods in his BA's army) Most of the time the jump packs are bettewr or driving on over is better. I ue them as i use what i have from my Vanilla marines and as such don't hav access to lots of Jump packs and not that much in the way of tanks so i converted the army somewhat from my main "Midnight Spartans" army.


----------



## Narik (May 25, 2010)

Well, most of the army I have is jump infantry, yes, but i can remove the jump packs on most of them. 

I do have a couple of Sternguard vets and priests. If i were to go all Mech, should i use razorbacks or rhinos? The razorbacks will at least give me a chance to boost my anti tank, but cost me troop sizes.

Most of the armies i'll be fighting are Orks, if that makes much of a difference.
I figured i could buy 3 drop pods, fill them with 2 dreads and a Vanguard to tie up infantry squads while i move up my baal preds and regular preds to take out any tanks that happen to be lying around.

-Narik


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Take Dante in one of your squads and give that squad a homing beacon(I think assault squads can have them, havent got my codex on me at the moment) then strike around them.
Win...


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Rhinos carry big squads or smaller units that use them as a melta bunker (Honor Guard in particular). Razorbacks cost you squad size, but add mo' dakka. It's a matter of personal choice.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Pods can be used in a BA army, they make pretty good Dread Droppers w/Furiosos, DC Dreads and MM Dreads backe dup by ASM. If you magnetise your ASM you can make a mech and pure jumper style list which is what I'm doing (+ BLOOD RODEO <3). As I've mentioned elsewhere, I'm not a fan of Hybrid BA but it can be functional as well.


----------

